# Welcoming two new arrivals to the world



## MrG (Oct 11, 2016)

Having been studying refining (or basics of!) for last couple of years I finally managed to find time to get to point of melting my first two buttons as shows in picture. This was my first attempt at producing buttons with a hand held map propane torch. Other than having used a little too much borax I felt the process went quite well. Thanks to all of the excellent guidance on this site. More than likely going to re-refine these buttons to try to get the carat higher. 

I find this pastime very captivating and can understand why some people seem quite addicted by it. Also an avid scrapper but daytime job is designing and fitting bedrooms kitchens and bathrooms! Just thought id let people know a bit about me as haven't done much by way of posting on here. 

Biggest problem I've found with this hobby so far is obtaining sufficient amount of product at a sensible price. Although have managed to get a steady trickle of free odds and ends here and there. I live in Bedfordshire UK area, wonder if there's anyone nearby to me. 

Thanks for reading. Simon


----------



## anachronism (Oct 11, 2016)

Simon.

My first buttons weren't the prettiest as yours aren't. That's a good start and there's only one way to go from there. Well done for getting those, I remember the sense of achievement as you should too.


----------



## nickvc (Oct 12, 2016)

Yep a good start, well done.
As for getting more material talk to everyone you know and meet, you never know who might be that right contact.


----------

